# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بینایی زاهدان

## black diamond

اقا جدا بینایی زاهدان وضعش اینجوریه؟؟با 3000 منطقه 3 میتونم برم پس 
نظرتون چیه؟؟جاش که بده ولی خب 4 ساله

----------


## maj333

پشیمون میشی بری زاهدان خیلی داغونه دانشگاه. زاهدان. امنیت هم در حد پشگل نداری پشیمون میشی بعدا

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> پشیمون میشی بری زاهدان خیلی داغونه دانشگاه. زاهدان. امنیت هم در حد پشگل نداری پشیمون میشی بعدا


شما مگه رفتی که اینطوری صحبت میکنی؟!!!

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اقا جدا بینایی زاهدان وضعش اینجوریه؟؟با 3000 منطقه 3 میتونم برم پس 
> نظرتون چیه؟؟جاش که بده ولی خب 4 ساله


اون ده هزار منطقه دو چجوری میشه؟!

----------


## ftm_mlh

آبجی من بینایی زاهدان خونده ...همین امسال درسش تموم شد قراره بره سر کار ......الکی میگن امنیت نداره بابا ...من باشم که حتمن میزنم ....زابل امنیت نداره و یه خورده شاید خطرناک باشه نمیدونم نرفتم ...ولی زاهدان خوبه ینی این چارسال ک آبجی من اونجا بود هیچ اتفاق عجیبی نیفتاده که آبجیم بیاد تعریف کنه ...بنظرم الکی جو میدن ملت

----------


## black diamond

up

----------


## black diamond

نحوه ی گزینشش هم ناحیه ای نیست کشوریه 
من که منصرف شدم برای کسایی که میرن میگم

----------


## black diamond

up

----------

